# Cast Griffin wheels in 1:20.3 with weathering



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Though some may want to see what these look like all properly weathered up. Base coat of rust paint then powders of rusts and earth/dirt and grime colors.

Available in the Accucraft short axle with bearings OR the standard long axle that is standard on most all other cars.


----------

